# A lost buddy.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't usually post things like this but I lost another brother due to A-Gent Orange and cancer..He served in Viet Nam and among other citations and medals, he held a Purple Heart. He was shot off a APC after taking a hit in the leg.. RIP brother, we'll never forget.....


----------



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

So sorry for the loss........my brother also was hit with agent orange shot several times and has all the medical issues as well, cancer, heart, etc. He too has a Purple Heart and dealing with it all.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Sorry for your loss flyernut


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is an unfortunate loss Flyernut.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

My salute to your fallen brother and I thank him and all our brothers for their sacrifice and service. I too served in there in Quang Tri Province, some times at a moment like this it's a bit hard remembering. Never forget them ever !


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My b-i-l will probably be getting close to the last roll call soon...PTSD and Agent Orange woes with him also...He was with the 5th Marines in VN, and was at the siege of Khe Sanh.. He also has 3 Purple Hearts among other decorations..We're losing these guys/gals at a alarming rate, I hope people remember their sacrifices.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Doc' said:


> My salute to your fallen brother and I thank him and all our brothers for their sacrifice and service. I too served in there in Quang Tri Province, some times at a moment like this it's a bit hard remembering. Never forget them ever !


I have/had so many brothers who served in just about every branch of the Service, and went to VN.. Some of their duties were door gunners, Medics, PBR's, monitors,ammo guys uploading planes/bombers, etc..Glad you're still with us Doc.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

I went just after TET and in the Army a 9R ground gripper. I tasted bad air but your brother saw hell....An air force flight line jock who later became my fathering law was the load master on the 130 that you see blown up on the airport in the Khe Sanh films.....go figure. They will always be remembered as long as I have breath.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

The Slick Pilots and Medics were always my best friends I loved them as they helped to be here now. Amen Brothers.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

A time to rest now.........


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

War is Hell and always will be. I lost some friends in VN.
Some are still missing. I remember all of them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Doc' said:


> I went just after TET and in the Army a 9R ground gripper. I tasted bad air but your brother saw hell....An air force flight line jock who later became my fathering law was the load master on the 130 that you see blown up on the airport in the Khe Sanh films.....go figure. They will always be remembered as long as I have breath.





Doc' said:


> I went just after TET and in the Army a 9R ground gripper. I tasted bad air but your brother saw hell....An air force flight line jock who later became my fathering law was the load master on the 130 that you see blown up on the airport in the Khe Sanh films.....go figure. They will always be remembered as long as I have breath.


I've seen that plane several times in documentaries.. I also had a friend who flew C-130's..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I have lost brothers from the NYPD due to ground zero cancer. I sympathize with your loss.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

May his soul, and the souls of all the departed, rest in peace.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss flyernut. Here in my area that has gotten to be an all too often scenario as well. Seems every time I hear of somebody I knew passing away, it is usually cancer from Agent Orange. I have 3 good friends that are not doing well. I suspect being in there 70's, like me, must contribute to whatever is wrong in their bodies and is finally catching up to them. Seems like these 3 are making continual visits to the VA hospital lately. Anybody who was drafted into VN has my respect. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Sorry for your loss flyernut. Here in my area that has gotten to be an all too often scenario as well. Seems every time I hear of somebody I knew passing away, it is usually cancer from Agent Orange. I have 3 good friends that are not doing well. I suspect being in there 70's, like me, must contribute to whatever is wrong in their bodies and is finally catching up to them. Seems like these 3 are making continual visits to the VA hospital lately. Anybody who was drafted into VN has my respect.
> 
> Kenny


There'a old quote out there, it goes like this..."I'm no hero, but I served with many"


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.
Al


----------



## rvnmedic6869 (Oct 29, 2019)

flyernut said:


> I don't usually post things like this but I lost another brother due to A-Gent Orange and cancer..He served in Viet Nam and among other citations and medals, he held a Purple Heart. He was shot off a APC after taking a hit in the leg.. RIP brother, we'll never forget.....


Really sorry for your loss as it hits home. May he RIP...
Bob (AF Medic, Jul 68-69)


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rvnmedic6869 said:


> Really sorry for your loss as it hits home. May he RIP...
> Bob (AF Medic, Jul 68-69)


My f-i-l was also a Special Forces Combat medic with 2 tours in VN. He took 2 hits, 1 from a sniper, and one from a booby trap. The second hit took place in Chu Chi.He served with the 5th Special Forces.


----------



## RailRoadX (Aug 14, 2017)

flyernut said:


> I don't usually post things like this but I lost another brother due to A-Gent Orange and cancer..He served in Viet Nam and among other citations and medals, he held a Purple Heart. He was shot off a APC after taking a hit in the leg.. RIP brother, we'll never forget.....


Sorry for your loss and Our loss of a Real American HERO! My father passed away from non-Hodgkins Lymphoma back in 1993 caused by Agent Orange exposure while he served in Vietnam. You're absolutely on point here sir! We'll never forget!


----------



## RailRoadX (Aug 14, 2017)

AFGP9 said:


> Sorry for your loss flyernut. Here in my area that has gotten to be an all too often scenario as well. Seems every time I hear of somebody I knew passing away, it is usually cancer from Agent Orange. I have 3 good friends that are not doing well. I suspect being in there 70's, like me, must contribute to whatever is wrong in their bodies and is finally catching up to them. Seems like these 3 are making continual visits to the VA hospital lately. Anybody who was drafted into VN has my respect.
> 
> Kenny


According to the oncologist who treated my father back in the early 90's, the AO has a latency period of about 20-30 years or longer prior to the onset of NHL as my father had from Vietnam service in 68-70. Sorry to all those who may have contracted and passed or are suffering presently. They are the heroes. Many thanks for your service to our nation sir.


----------

